# Shark tail



## General Zain (Jul 17, 2013)

okay so I've been wanting a tail for a while now! 
so I went and looked for people who can actually do it...I found one or two who could make the tail...but there was one main problem...
I wanted the tail to feel like shark skin...not to the extent of cutting somebody XD but more like...sandpaper. thing is tho...nobody can do this...or they've never tried. 
so I need some help...it has to feel like sand paper but be a little rubbery as well! I have no idea how to do it. I thought of maybe getting some sand and just throwing it on some rubber...but I don't have the funds atm to get any materials...let alone build the tail myself....I also want it to be articulated...but not so every small movement is exaggerated...I want it to be a slower sort of swing....so it looks and feels massive.

can anybody help? :O


----------



## Tigercougar (Jul 17, 2013)

And I thought this thread was going to be about a crappy animated movie starring the voice of Will Smith.


----------



## General Zain (Jul 17, 2013)

Tigercougar said:


> And I thought this thread was going to be about a crappy animated movie starring the voice of Will Smith.



XD no I believe that movie was called "shark tales"


----------



## Falaffel (Jul 17, 2013)

You should just buy a shark carcass and sever the tail. 

Your standards are to damn high!


----------



## General Zain (Jul 17, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> You should just buy a shark carcass and sever the tail.
> 
> Your standards are to damn high!



naw...its not high...i'm just asking if its possible...if I will ever have a tail then I want it to be done right...would you buy a tail that was any less then what you wanted? naw....I don't think so XD


----------



## Zabrina (Jul 17, 2013)

Try going to a fabric store and asking for advice. Perhaps one of the employees can hook you up with some material.


----------



## General Zain (Jul 17, 2013)

Zabrina said:


> Try going to a fabric store and asking for advice. Perhaps one of the employees can hook you up with some material.


meh I don't know of any places...plus im currently not in the position to go anywhere XD


----------



## Falaffel (Jul 17, 2013)

General Zain said:


> naw...its not high...i'm just asking if its possible...if I will ever have a tail then I want it to be done right...would you buy a tail that was any less then what you wanted? naw....I don't think so XD



Explanation for joke. 

Protip: I'm usually joking.


----------



## General Zain (Jul 17, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> Explanation for joke.
> 
> Protip: I'm usually joking.


lol who said I was being serious? or mad? XD was just explaining :3


----------



## Falaffel (Jul 17, 2013)

General Zain said:


> lol who said I was being serious? or mad? XD was just explaining :3



:I 
I want to see a shark tail on a person actually. I can't imagine it looking good in the first place.


----------



## General Zain (Jul 17, 2013)

Falaffel said:


> :I
> I want to see a shark tail on a person actually. I can't imagine it looking good in the first place.



i'll be interesting...I also wanna backfin aswell :3 I think it will loook good!


----------



## Misomie (Jul 17, 2013)

Maybe try mosquito mesh over faux leather?


----------



## Dokid (Jul 17, 2013)

Oh god, I haven't been on here in forever. 

Anyways I suggest just shiny looking material. There really isn't a way to make a rough feeling tail. 

That and for the sake of the costume I would just go for normal material. Not everything can translate well into a suit.


----------



## chivalrousnymph (Jul 25, 2013)

vinyl? maybe


----------



## Nataku (Jul 26, 2013)

A textured pleather perhaps? Would give a bit more of the rough/bumpy feeling without the harshness of sandpaper?
Or you could go with one of the textured neoprene fabrics. There's even a couple of those called 'shark skin' - they use 'em for some wet suits.


----------



## Kitari (Jul 27, 2013)

Theres weathered pleather, velvets, and plasti-dip/ other rubber spray on products. If you wanted the squishy fish meat feel when you grab it youd have to use a gel of some sort and that would get too heavy for a belt so foam might be your best bet. as for the skin itself id personally go with a plastidip (or spray on truck bedliner maybe?) even though it wouldnt be as sandpapery as you might like. maybe a rough silicone? dunno how youd do it on a tail...


----------



## Kikipaws (Jul 31, 2013)

For the articulations you could somehow adapt this tutorial: http://rarsuit.livejournal.com/44876.html


----------

